# bow let off adjustment



## Harvstr (Feb 10, 2006)

does adjusting your letoff mess with arrow speed or bow poundage? never messed with mine but just wanting to know if shooting a 65% let off is any slower or faster than a 80%, or is it just how hard it is to hold the bow at full draw? also how do you change it


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

80% will be slightly slower and if it is a Switchback you're talking about I believe you will need to aquire another cam for that change to 65%.


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

The speed difference between the two is small. 

The result of the change is different depending on how it is achieved.

If you have a bow with adjustable let-off achieved by moving a draw stop, like the Binary system on a Bowtech, you actually gain speed going from 65% to 80%. You achieve the increased let-off by increasing the draw length slightly to get further into the valley. Longer draw length means more speed.

If you achieve the different let-off by changing cams, like on a Mathews, the 65% let-off is faster than the 80%. The draw length remains the same, but the draw weight does not go as low. Higher draw weight means more speed.

Again, the change in speed in either case is small.


----------

